
Guaranteed Copy Elision in C++17 - JDevlieghere
https://jonasdevlieghere.com/guaranteed-copy-elision/
======
JDevlieghere
If anybody here knows why neither clang nor gcc performed copy elision for
throwing and catching exceptions, please let me know! From what's written in
the standard I would expect it to happen for my example.

